# Debunking MBTI stereotypes bluntly.



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> It was because of the Objective Personality earthquake that was shaking the MBTI community at the time. Their criterion for Fi-Dom was individualism over the collective; "The tribe needs x but I am going to get y because that is what I want" as they liked to put it.
> 
> According to their model like 90% of people were Fi Doms. It was funny seeing a bunch ExTJs being told they're all actually IxFPs
> 
> Every year some new person steps up and starts telling people how the current interpretation of the MBTI is wrong.


Hm, thats like saying having human needs is bad therefore Fi, yeah thats what I was saying, I dont know why they love depersonalizing Fi dominants so much.

Also, I never said in my first post that being arrogant should not make you ExTJ, I was more pointing on the super-turbo stereotypes that are assigned with ENTx in general, like they are Gods or something.

I never seen IxFP as arrogant in any manner or shape eitherway, I simply know that IxFP are soft, authentic individuals that are always true to themselves.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> It was because of the Objective Personality earthquake that was shaking the MBTI community at the time. Their criterion for Fi-Dom was individualism over the collective; "The tribe needs x but I am going to get y because that is what I want" as they liked to put it.
> 
> According to their model like 90% of people were Fi Doms. It was funny seeing a bunch ExTJs being told they're all actually IxFPs
> 
> Every year some new person steps up and starts telling people how the current interpretation of the MBTI is wrong.


Yea, I've seen them type the other way around too like them typing an ESFP as an ENTJ, and an IXTP as an ESTJ.


----------

